# Minecraft Server per .htaccess funktioniert nich :(



## Gunpowder (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo ich habe folgende weiterleitung:

```
Redirect 301 / 83.171.183.231:100
```

doch wenn ich auf joinen will kommt nur "Anmelden..." aber er meldet mich nicht an habe das ganze auch schon nur mit der ip probiert, da klappt es!


----------



## Vesquar (8. Februar 2012)

Wenn du mod_rewrite zur Verfügung hast, könntest du damit arbeiten:


```
Options +FollowSymLinks
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule .* http://83.171.183.231:100/$1 [R=301,L]
```

Damit sollten alle Anfragen, auf die neue IP mit Port weitergeleitet werden.

Ansonsten evtl. noch ein RewriteCon vor der RewriteRule setzen, falls du einschränken willst:

```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?xyz\.abc\.de
```


----------

